# SOLVED: ASIO4ALL Issue - 'Not Connected'



## ngiachino (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi All - 

I'm trying to setup REW on my new HTPC and I've having some trouble. I've gone through the setup guide, configured all bitrate/depth's the same for umm-6 and HDMI device. In the ASIO4ALL control panel my "AMD High Definition Audio Device" is shown as greyed out and in idle state. UMM-6 is active and everything looks fine.

In REW, when I select the ASIO interface, I have two options - JRiver22 and ASIO4All. Whne I select ASIO4ALL, I only see two channels saying 'Not Connected 1'.

I tried reinstalling drivers, reboots...disabled onboard audio. Has anyone seen this before and have any idea of what's wrong? 

Thanks!


Nik


----------



## ngiachino (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: ASIO4ALL Issue - 'Not Connected'*

Well, some random fidgeting solved my own problem. Set my output and input device in asio4all config to always resample and force driver to 16bit and now everything shows up in REW like it should.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Good detective work, ngiachino.
And just for everyone's reference, more tips are listed in the REW101 Guide, and in the thread HDMI Audio Setup Issues and Solutions :smile:


----------

